

This is How You Measure ROI of your Inbound Marketing Campaigns for your Startup - pushkargaikwad
http://www.inboundio.com/blog/measure-roi-inbound-marketing-campaigns/

======
pushkargaikwad
I know this won't get any upvotes but still thought to share it with the HN
users, may be someone find it useful

